

Rakudo (Perl 6) release - rohshall
http://rakudo.org/

======
norswap
To clarify: this is not the first release.

~~~
thomas11
The title of this submission is in fact totally wrong. Rakudo has quarterly
releases. Perl 6 is not finished.

~~~
davidw
Indeed, from the article:

Some of the not-quite-there features include:

* macros

* threads and concurrency

* Unicode strings at levels other than codepoints

* interactive readline that understands Unicode

* non-blocking I/O

* much of Synopsis 9

------
lopingdone
Tumble weeds...

